# get me out of here!



## brendanbrady (Jan 5, 2009)

To whom it may concern,


I have been Managing Director of a successfully multi-franchised motor dealership in Ireland for 8 years. Prior to that I was sales manager for a prominent, multi-site, Mercedes Benz, VW, Audi and Mazda dealership for 13 years achieving the accolade of highest performer for many of those years. We also achieved merit for our CSI score. (Customer Satisfaction Index), I am however, bored with the lack of challenge in my job and disillusioned with Ireland overall. The rewards in this country are no recompense for the effort put in. The punitive tax system and soaring cost of living coupled with an economy that is in free-fall stifles any enthusiasm one might have in performing to the best of their abilities. 

With this in mind, I have taken the decision to seek new employment overseas. 

My preference is for the Middle East or South Africa.
HOWEVER, I am open to suggestion for the right position with the right package at any location.

Within reason, I am able to move at the earliest convenience.


Feel free to contact me for referees and CV. They will assure anyone of my merchantable quality.


If you think I might be an asset to your organisation please do not hesitate to contact me for a more detailed description of myself, my achievements and my abilities.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Brendan, American GM and Ford were recently advertising for qualified car dealers to service their Business with American troops and Oil expats in the Middle east,
May have ben Monster.ie or Irishjobs.ie 
Cant remember,I was doing some research for a SA expat who was desparate to get his wife and child out of SA


----------



## brendanbrady (Jan 5, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Brendan, American GM and Ford were recently advertising for qualified car dealers to service their Business with American troops and Oil expats in the Middle east,
> May have ben Monster.ie or Irishjobs.ie
> Cant remember,I was doing some research for a SA expat who was desparate to get his wife and child out of SA


Thanks for that.
As a matter of interest, why was your friend _*desparate*_ to get his family out of SA?


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

brendanbrady said:


> Thanks for that.
> As a matter of interest, why was your friend _*desparate*_ to get his family out of SA?


I always want to say I cant belkieve people will want to go to SA or this or that, but realizing that here in AUS the only people who know what is happening what is really going on in SA is the ones being told by all the SOuth Africans like me. Other than that the only crime we saw on tv here about SA was when all the black started killing all the Zim blacks who escaped Mugabes country. So I am assuming form your question that Ireland news/tv does also not show what is really happening. I can not speak for every person and it might not even be my turn, but prob 99% of white SouthAfricans are desperate to escape either beacuse you or a family member was affected by serious crime or you want to escape before you are affected. Every white woman in South Africa's biggest fear - Being raped by a black, and then most of them have aids as well, and they are literally going out to rape. I think these days it is about raping and killing and not even stealing or taking things anymore. When you deal with a nation of .........who hates whites like that, could you blame any white person for being desperate. My family and I were very fortunate that something like that never happened to us, but then again we were also about maybe 2 min away from iot happening to her, and my 6 month baby girl at the time, had I not paid attention that day when two black guys were almost in nmy house when I surprised them( 11am in th morning) My mother was stabbed in the neck with a knife by a black though, and friends have been affected, and I have had guns pointed at me. I would recommend any white person to think twice abou going to SA. Blacks do not see you as an Irish or American, or where ever you come form. They see you as a white and they are told they should hate you and rape and kill you. Go and look at this website, and if you then still want to go, you are very brave.
Well that is my story, and suppose other peole might tell you the same and other people might be lying to you and tell you how wonderfull it is, Go and look at websites about violence against whites in SA and then decide.
Die nuwe Suid-Afrika

Maybe people like me and others should start informiong the world how th "worlds beloved black people" are killing and torturing white people - and for what - Apartheid has been over for the last 14 years and the country is run by blacks( run into the ground). Why dont white people go walking around in black neighbourhoods, breaking into their houses, raping and klilling black people. So why should white people have to live with that fear. In a 2009 - only savages behave that way.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Brendan, I live in Galway, I have a 9 year old daughter,if I won the lotto I would'nt go back to SA.
I'm sure you have met South Africans in Ireland, a lot of them, especially the older ones with Children would have told you pretty much the same.
why dont you monitor IOL: News for South Africa and the World (yes O'Reilly's SA News site) and News24, South Africa's premier news source, provides breaking news on national, world, Africa, sport, entertainment, technology & more.
for awhile and then google any question you have and end it with a za.

and then work out why South Africa has a huge negative skills shortage.


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

brendanbrady said:


> To whom it may concern,
> 
> 
> I have been Managing Director of a successfully multi-franchised motor dealership in Ireland for 8 years. Prior to that I was sales manager for a prominent, multi-site, Mercedes Benz, VW, Audi and Mazda dealership for 13 years achieving the accolade of highest performer for many of those years. We also achieved merit for our CSI score. (Customer Satisfaction Index), I am however, bored with the lack of challenge in my job and disillusioned with Ireland overall. The rewards in this country are no recompense for the effort put in. The punitive tax system and soaring cost of living coupled with an economy that is in free-fall stifles any enthusiasm one might have in performing to the best of their abilities.
> ...


You know something I can not quite understand is that so many Europeans, some Chinese etc. here in Aus are here for " well just for a change or something different" I left my country of birth, the only country I knew and loved and left and made a new start for my FAMILY in Aus. Different mindset, different culture, pretty dry continent etc. but made a new start here, not because I wanted to, or because I wanted a change, BUT because I in the last years leading up to 2004/5 I litterally feared for my and family' s life everyday of my life. Not sleeping well. When you here a little sound you are up, with a baseball bat, wife with her hockey stick( because I didnt want a gun). And when your alarm system goes off beacuse, well lets just say my wife said that my facew was a lot whiter than normal, because the first thought is a black in your house going to rape your wife and daughters and then kill everyone, only to find little dog or ghecko set it off. Have you ever experienced fear like that. ( I know there are a lot worse places in theworld yes) but SA is not at war and yet more people get murdered and raped than countries at war. And you want to go there because you are feeling a bit bored at work and no challenges. You want to subject your family, wife children to a life like that beacuse you are bored. Maybe you should re-assess your priorities, because there are a a couple of countriesd you could go to as achallenge and live in peace and tranquility. I sleep very peacefull at night, not worrying about crime or violence. I prob worry about people like you and more your families for having to maybe have to go and live in a violent society like that. Think again what you want to do and do a bit more research in the countries you want to go to for a challenge, and not to escape for A SAFE FUTURE like us.


----------

